# MODIFYING: LGB 13000 Crossing Track



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I need/want to put the LGB 13000 or 13200 crossing track on my mainline as part of that line, but to also allow a double dead-end track to cross the mainline as necessary. 

QUESTION: Can I cut power to the 2 tracks that cross each other so they are both isolated from the other? I would like to keep the power to both track separate to be able to control the hand car(s) as they need to cross the mainline. I thought I saw an article on this procedure somewhere but can't find it now. 

Control to my double dead-end line, or hand car line, will always be manually controlled. That line will include a gauntlet across the bridge on the mainline that will span my stream, the mainline crossing, and sidings for other handcars or small units such as a trolley perhaps. 

The first time I saw a gauntlet I knew I would have one on my railroad and the bridge I've been asking about is as good a place as any to put it. Making it will be a challenge and lots of fun. Thanks for your response and experience. FESTUS


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The two tracks are electrically isolated. I once used them on a double point to point reversing track for two trolleys. I ran two pair of power wires from the power supply to the track. On one track I reversed the polarity, so that the cars would go in opposite directions. I had the crossing closer to one end than the other, so there wouldn't be any accidents. It worked very well.


Chuck


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I may not understand you correctly, but each branch of a crossing is already electrically isolated.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

BRO

I'm not sure what you thought I said, but the two tracks crossing are electrically isolated. Otherwise it couldn't be used in a figure 8. Or any other track plan where tracks of different polarity or controlled by different power supplies intersect.

Chuck


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Festus said:


> ...The first time I saw a gauntlet I knew I would have one on my railroad and the bridge I've been asking about is as good a place as any to put it. Making it will be a challenge and lots of fun. Thanks for your response and experience. FESTUS


well, if you follow the link, i gave you in the bridge-thread, you could find a cheap and easy way to make a gauntlet.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Sorry, Chuck. I was replying to Festus, but your post came up after I submitted mine.


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks, gentlemen. Couldn't find my 13000 to inspect it & find out.


----------

